# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  فرق پرستاری آزاد و دولتی؟

## elhamdavoodi71

بچه ها بین پرستاری آزاد و پرستاری دولتی بعد از گرفتن مدرک از نظر استخدام و حقوق آیا فرقی هست؟ چون من واقعا دیگه حس موندن پشت کنکور رو ندارم

----------


## maryaam_M5R

هیچ فرقی ندارن
چون نیرو زیاد میخوان
ممکنه واسه طرح دولتیا در اولویت باشن که اونم کمتر پیش میاد
واسه استخدامی هم ازمون برگذار میشه که دولتی با آزاد بودن فرقی نداره
وقتی شما استخدام بشی کاری ب نوع دانشگاه ندارن واسه حقوق و مدرک
فرقشون بار علمی دانشگاهاس.ممکنه یکی از اون یکی بار علمیش کمتر یا بیشتر باشه

----------


## hanjera

این سوال واسه من هم پیش اومده بود


من تا حالا گذرم به بیمارستان نیافتاده ( درمانگاه رفتم ) میگن کار گذاشتن تشت و جمع کردن اینا ( بگیر منظورمو  :Yahoo (10): ) بر عهده ی پرستاره؟

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> این سوال واسه من هم پیش اومده بود
> 
> 
> من تا حالا گذرم به بیمارستان نیافتاده ( درمانگاه رفتم ) میگن کار گذاشتن تشت و جمع کردن اینا ( بگیر منظورمو ) بر عهده ی پرستاره؟


پرستار کلا کارش سخته
بعضی وقتا مجبورن خیلی از کارا و جمع کردن و اینارو انجام بدن :Yahoo (4): 
نه بابا ولی خب ترم یک امتحان عملی داشتن سخت ترین قسمت امتحانشون مرتب کردن تخت بیمار بود :Yahoo (4): ما هم سر ب سرشون میذاشتیم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## MeysamHK9476

من که کنکور خراب کردم ، به فکرم زده اگه ازاد پرستاری مال مهاباد رو بیارم برم ، بیرون هم یه مغازه خدمات کامپیوتری باز میکنم و کار میکنم  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## hanjera

> پرستار کلا کارش سخته
> *بعضی وقتا مجبورن خیلی از کارا و جمع کردن و اینارو انجام بدن*
> نه بابا ولی خب ترم یک امتحان عملی داشتن سخت ترین قسمت امتحانشون مرتب کردن تخت بیمار بودما هم سر ب سرشون میذاشتیم


اوه اوه....
کمرم شکست  :Yahoo (21): 
---
حالا قضیه ی سرپرستاری چیه اونوقت.؟ اون جمع میکنه باز  :Yahoo (20): ؟

----------


## biology115

از ترم چند میرین بیمارستان ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط maryaam_M5R


پرستار کلا کارش سخته
بعضی وقتا مجبورن خیلی از کارا و جمع کردن و اینارو انجام بدن
نه بابا ولی خب ترم یک امتحان عملی داشتن سخت ترین قسمت امتحانشون مرتب کردن تخت بیمار بودما هم سر ب سرشون میذاشتیم


مگه دستگاه نیس؟
یا بهیار؟*

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> از ترم چند میرین بیمارستان ؟؟؟؟؟


ترم یک با ماکت تمرین میکنن 
از ترم دو میرن بیمارستان دیگه

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> اوه اوه....
> کمرم شکست 
> ---
> حالا قضیه ی سرپرستاری چیه اونوقت.؟ اون جمع میکنه باز ؟


سرپرستار حداقل10-15سال سابقه میخواد :Yahoo (94): 
نه دیگه
این کارا هم بستگی ب شرایط اون بخش داره ولی خب پرستار باید بلد باشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> *
> مگه دستگاه نیس؟
> یا بهیار؟*


عجب داستانی شد  :Yahoo (4): 
میگم بستگی ب وضعیت اون بخش داره
هر کاری سختی خودشو داره ولی پرستاری سخت تره :Yahoo (50):

----------


## maryaam_M5R

> من که کنکور خراب کردم ، به فکرم زده اگه ازاد پرستاری مال مهاباد رو بیارم برم ، بیرون هم یه مغازه خدمات کامپیوتری باز میکنم و کار میکنم


از ترم 5میتونی ب عنوان پرستار کار کنی

----------

